# Looking for a strong automatic



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

I have a 72 LeMans and am rebuilding my 468 stroker. I'm going on deployment and am wanting to buy a stronger automatic transmission that will hold the power. Any suggestions?

Also I'm thinking of spraying a 150 shot direct port. 

Thanks! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Have you looked at Monster Transmission?


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

No I haven't, anybody running something other than a turbo 400 I'm looking for an overdrive gear too. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I am enjoying my 200-4R stage 3 by Jakes Transmission in my 67 GTO. It is behind a 461 stroker and it is doing a nice job so far. I told them the HP/TQ numbers and they built it accordingly. I had it installed for a reasonable price there too since I was local.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jakes has an excellent reputation and he has posted on the other Pontiac forums, helping out members. A+ guy and outfit, IMO.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not sure of your location but you could check out Rossler in OH


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Or stick with what works, the inimitable Turbo 400. So simple to set up and about as bulletproof as one could ask. 34 element sprag, roller bearing tail shaft, shift kit to your liking and let it eat. Mine had those mods and a Hipster trans brake with the drum relief (for trans brakes) and it lasted for over 300 rounds behind a 725 HP 14:1 BBC. Launched at 4500 with a 5500 stall too. It never broke, I simply went in to make sure all was well after 2 seasons untouched. Yeah, all was well and it didn't even need plates. Your results may vary, tax n title extra, no purchase necessary, void where prohibited...


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

I think I'm going to just beef up my transmission, it'll be the cheaper route. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

